# Certina Ds-2/ds-3 Divers



## DaveE

I've collected quite a few of these lately and will be posting pictures of them as I dig them out and find them. First up is DS-3 SuperPH1000m that has had the treatment at Jack Alexyon during Ed Jacobson's period of ownership. It looks like it's had a relume, case beadblasted and the original acrylic bezel insert replaced (original must have fallen out and can't find NOS ones). However, I think it still looks good and some of the BP FFs had this type of bezel (albeit with a lume pip, which is what this one should have). I can't see any RAN markings, but then again, it's been beadblasted. The pictures look like Jack Alexyon's, so all picture credits go to him:


----------



## knuteols

Looks super - especially that last shot; amazing clarity with that sharp lume. These are quite big and heavy watches?


----------



## DaveE

knuteols said:


> Looks super - especially that last shot; amazing clarity with that sharp lume. These are quite big and heavy watches?


Thanks. For vintage divers, these are enormous and very heavy. AKAIK, they are 44mm wide minus the crown and about 18-20mm thick. The Sinn/Squale in my other thread, the Aquastar/Benthos and Omega Ploprof/Grand (or so I'm told - I don't have the Omegas) are other examples of vintage divers that can stand among modern divers for size and heft.


----------



## DaveE

Next up is this DS-2 SuperPH 1000m in black that I recently bought from Alessandro (pics are his too). This one is in near mint condition and needs nothing other than a strap:


----------



## Toshi

DaveE said:


> Next up is this DS-2 SuperPH 1000m in black that I recently bought from Alessandro (pics are his too). This one is in near mint condition and needs nothing other than a strap:


----------



## Stanford

They are great, very solid, looking watches.









Apart from the bezel, and the depth rating, are they identical?


----------



## DaveE

Stanford said:


> They are great, very solid, looking watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the bezel, and the depth rating, are they identical?


Thanks Stanford. The bezel is only different because it's been restored and the original bezel inserts cannot be found. The depth rating of 1000m is the same for both models. I do not know why they made the DS-2 and the DS-3 SuperPH 1000M (presumably later as 3 follows 2). Both the black and the yellow-faced DS-2 SuperPH 1000M came with either long lume indices as shown in the pictures above or with raised indices shown in pictures that I will post later. All DS-2/DS-3 SuperPH 1000M came with in house Certina movements. I do not know what movement was inside the DS-2 SuperPH 1000M. However, I have heard that the DS-3 SuperPH 1000M came with either the 25 651 movement or the more rare 919-1 movement.


----------



## DaveE

My Certina DS-2 SuperPH 1000M en route with raised indices (seller's pics). I've got another one like it somewhere that needs attention:


----------



## DaveE

My DS-2 SuperPH 1000M with long applied lume indices (seller's pics). Like the black DS-3 SuperPH 1000M shown above, this one needs a new acrylic bezel insert. The crown is signed Certina, but does not screw down, so is probably not original;


----------



## DaveE

My yellow-dialled DS-3 SuperPH 1000M en route with long lume indices (seller's pics):


----------



## DaveE

My Certina DS-2 SuperPH 200M that I bought from watchless just before Xmas (his pics):


----------



## DaveE

My Certina DS-3 300M with smoky brown dial on a Certina-signed NSA OEM bracelet. I have also seen these with a silver dial, which I prefer:


----------



## Stanford

That's an impressive collection you've built up, and which sounds like it is going to continue to grow.


----------



## DaveE

Stanford said:


> That's an impressive collection you've built up, and which sounds like it is going to continue to grow.


Thanks. I have most of the DS-2/DS-3 SuperPH 1000Ms now, although there are a few other DS-2/DS-3 out there such as the DS-2 SuperPH 500M. I also have the DS-3 1000 reissue with Dreadnought hands.

I like themed collections after accumulating so many Caribbeans. I have since turned my attention to other classic divers such as Squale, Aquadive, Aquastar, Favre Leuba Deep Blue, Zodiac SSW etc. I will be posting pictures of all of these. I've also continued to collect certain chronos such as Roamer Stingrays/Pasadenas and Tissot Seastars/Navigators.


----------



## MIKE

DaveE said:


> I like themed collections after accumulating so many Caribbeans. I have since turned my attention to other classic divers such as Squale, Aquadive, Aquastar, Favre Leuba Deep Blue, Zodiac SSW etc. I will be posting pictures of all of these. I've also continued to collect certain chronos such as Roamer *Stingrays/Pasadenas* and Tissot Seastars/Navigators.


Yes, you have built up a great collection of vintage divers







Any chance of a group shot if you get a moment.

I've just received a Roamer Pasadena. Nice big chunky case, I prefer it to the Stingray chrono ( V72) I have









It will sit nicely with these two being of the same vintage and dial/hand style.










Mike


----------



## DaveE

MIKE said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like themed collections after accumulating so many Caribbeans. I have since turned my attention to other classic divers such as Squale, Aquadive, Aquastar, Favre Leuba Deep Blue, Zodiac SSW etc. I will be posting pictures of all of these. I've also continued to collect certain chronos such as Roamer *Stingrays/Pasadenas* and Tissot Seastars/Navigators.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have built up a great collection of vintage divers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of a group shot if you get a moment.
> 
> I've just received a Roamer Pasadena. Nice big chunky case, I prefer it to the Stingray chrono ( V72) I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will sit nicely with these two being of the same vintage and dial/hand style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Thanks Mike. Nice Singrays you have there.







I have a V. 72 just like yours, but with a Roamer-signed NSA bracelet (lost the pics). I also have the diver en route. I have got a very good condition Pasadena (V.7733):



















and a not so good Stingray (V.7734 probably). I did not notice some very amateurish lettering done on the registers until I bought it. As such, it will either need a NOS dial or some work done on it:


----------



## PhilM

Blimey Dave all those Certina's are lovely







the Certina DS-2 SuperPH 1000M reiminds me of Seiko I use to own. But after seeing all of yours might also have to start looking for one


----------



## DaveE

PhilM said:


> Blimey Dave all those Certina's are lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Certina DS-2 SuperPH 1000M reiminds me of Seiko I use to own. But after seeing all of yours might also have to start looking for one


Thanks Phil. That's a very nice Seiko you have there.







I can see what you mean with the profile and the edge of the bezel. Is that BOR bracelet an original Seiko?

Unfortunately, the Certinas are pretty expensive nowadays, especially the SuperPH 1000M. They occasionally appear NOS on eBay from a well-known Swiss seller.


----------



## salmonia

my Certina DS PH 200m


----------



## DaveE

salmonia said:


> my Certina DS PH 200m


That's a nice one. I 've seen one or two like that, but never been able to nab it.


----------



## salmonia

DaveE said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> my Certina DS PH 200m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice one. I 've seen one or two like that, but never been able to nab it.
Click to expand...

Thanks DaveE!

Have you seen this before?...i have not!...seams to be very,very rare?!


----------



## PhilM

DaveE said:


> Is that BOR bracelet an original Seiko?
> 
> Unfortunately, the Certinas are pretty expensive nowadays, especially the SuperPH 1000M. They occasionally appear NOS on eBay from a well-known Swiss seller.


Hi Dave, as far as I know it's the original strap that the watch came on.

BTW Might have to have a look out on the bay later


----------



## DaveE

salmonia said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> my Certina DS PH 200m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice one. I 've seen one or two like that, but never been able to nab it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks DaveE!
> 
> Have you seen this before?...i have not!...seams to be very,very rare?!
Click to expand...

Actually, I've seen it twice before, if I'm not mistaken. First when I was outbid on the eBay auction and second when you showed it to us on the forum.

Like many other dive watch manufacturers, Certina probably used many different types of hands, bezels etc on many different dive watches.


----------



## erwin

Hi Dave

Very nice collection.

Do you think if is possible to use Yao Hands in a Certina DS2PH1000?

Regards


----------



## minkle

Immense collection


----------



## jasonm

erwin said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Very nice collection.
> 
> Do you think if is possible to use Yao Hands in a Certina DS2PH1000?
> 
> Regards


Maybe... But why would you want to? :huh:

Bit sacrilegious to say the least...


----------



## ditchdiger

i like them but the last one in particular

ime intersted to know if you would take them into the water at all?


----------



## inskip75

Dave,

Very nice collection - looks as though that's another added to my wanted list!!


----------



## erwin

Jason

Because there are in a very bad condition. Its not possible to restore it.

Bill Yao have hands for swiss and japan movement (for japan movement are the same as the original) but I'm not sur if they are able to the PH1000.

The DS3 reiusse have a ETA movement and the PH1000M a Certina movement. Are they similar?



jasonm said:


> erwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave
> 
> Very nice collection.
> 
> Do you think if is possible to use Yao Hands in a Certina DS2PH1000?
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe... But why would you want to? :huh:
> 
> Bit sacrilegious to say the least...
Click to expand...


----------



## bry1975

Superb Ds3 Dave,

Those cases as you know are so HEAVY AND THICK, imo vey well engineered!

Regs

Bry


----------



## guido7

Hi Dave!

Do you still have your Certina?

If so, please, my email is

[email protected]


----------

